# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 100 ltrs in the full sun



## Trebol_a (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi, really i´m not a new user, have been just a year here hidden in the shadows







, learning....
This tank is in the yard of my house about 4 months, where now it´s get about two hours of sun. Co2 at 20-30 mg/l and everyday fertilized.


----------



## Trebol_a (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi, really i´m not a new user, have been just a year here hidden in the shadows







, learning....
This tank is in the yard of my house about 4 months, where now it´s get about two hours of sun. Co2 at 20-30 mg/l and everyday fertilized.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Que plantas tan bonitas! Imaginase, siempre hablamos de que luz es la mejor y Ud. tiene el mas perfecto del mundo...el Sol!

Bienvenidos de San Francisco!

I'm surprised no one has commented on your very beautiful display. The plants looks so healthy and with only 2 hours of direct sunshine. I like the outdoor aquarium idea, what a great window box. I'm definitely going to have to try this one some day.

That's about as good as my Spanish gets even though it is my first language. Losin' it is SFO.

Creatura de la noche.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

wow, its beautiful. 

I don't know why people knock sun-light.. my glosso is never better than in the summer when sunlight shine on the tank in the morning. 

those are some really good photos. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Trebol_a (Mar 19, 2004)

Thank you all,
always i took the advices about the sun over the tanks too, but want see it.By the moment the algae is under control








Think with a lot of Co2 and good fertilizer i will can keep it when the summer come back, i hope..


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweet tank and some great shots. (Though, I wish the server were a bit more responsive at the moment!)

Well done,
Brian.


----------

